# Somerville - yegua creek



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

If anyone has been to yegua this week please post or PM and let me know how the water levels are. Planning on making the drive this wknd but dont want to show up and find my "creek" flowing like a river. If you've fished anywhere around Newmans or Irwin Bridge of 124....let me know


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

creek is HIGH!!!!

Last week the east yegua was at 2.43 feet. It got up to 10 feet yesterday, but is back down to 9.8 now. Flood stage is 12 feet.

Middle yegua was running 2.5 feet last week, and it got up to 11 feet which is above flood stage. Flood stage is 10 feet, and it is still above that. Most of the fishing is below where the 2 meet, so it is really blown out and rolling right now. They also arent letting any water out of the dam, and the lake is rising fast so the water will get high.

You can check the creek levels here...click on the lower area

http://www.brazos.org/USGSGaugingSystem.asp


----------



## fecoop (Feb 3, 2006)

Work In Oilfield Around Giddings & One Of Our Mechs. Was Working North Of Ervin Bridge Last -2- Days &said Water Was Up To Bridge!probably Wasted Trip This Weekend! Good Luck.


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

Thanks alot for the info guys! Just saved me about 3 hours worth of driving time and $40 of diesel!


----------



## Guyj (Jun 13, 2006)

Yes the lake is high. The water is covering most of the sidewalk that goes out to the dock at Somerville Marina by the dam. Yep, fishing was a bust this weekend. The lake was really rolling by afternoon. Morning wasn't too bad as far as weather but the bite was just not there.


----------



## stonedawg (Feb 4, 2007)

THe bite has been slow during the day but if you have some brush piles set out you can tear the Crappie up right now. I went last Thursday night and caught a limit in a hour or so with the biggest around 17'' long my biggest ever.


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

When do the crappie make there big run to the creeks to spawn in Sommerville?


----------



## stonedawg (Feb 4, 2007)

should be here very soon as long as the weather holds up.


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

anyone been out there this week by chance???


----------

